# Yanmar YM 336 Cooling System



## Mark Mahoney (Oct 2, 2019)

I have a cooling line that comes out of the back of my radiator (left side) that goes to a component on the frame and then out of that component to the engine block. I provided pics... what is the name/function of the component and can I bypass it and go directly from the radiator to the block? Reason is, the nipple that the line attaches to has corroded and no longer able to seal with a hose clamp.


----------



## Mark Mahoney (Oct 2, 2019)

I was getting an alert about my post. Did my photos load up and are they being seen?
Thank you


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

hmmm

So, the hose attaches to an L-block on the side of the frame. Then the L-block to a hard line. 

If you cut the L-block off, join the hose to the hard pipe, and use 2 large P-clips for heater hoses, one for hose and one for pipe, onto the frame, all would be well again.

WAIT, the images below says this is part of the DRAIN for the radiator ...


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Mark Mahoney said:


> I was getting an alert about my post. Did my photos load up and are they being seen?
> Thank you


Just means I clicked on them and took a look.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I have the complete YM336 Parts Manual. Just have not formatted it yet to upload into the MANUAL section here under CUT Tractors.

It's late in my time zone. I'll read the follow ups on Thursday.


----------



## Mark Mahoney (Oct 2, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> hmmm
> 
> So, the hose attaches to an L-block on the side of the frame. Then the L-block to a hard line.
> 
> If you cut the L-block off, join the hose to the hard pipe, and use 2 large P-clips for heater hoses, one for hose and one for pipe, onto the frame, all would be well again.


So I can bypass the L-block it seems you are saying! Thanks. What does the L-block do? or maybe better said, why not just go straight from the radiator to the block in the original design?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Mark Mahoney said:


> So I can bypass the L-block it seems you are saying! Thanks. What does the L-block do? or maybe better said, why not just go straight from the radiator to the block?


See the images I had posted. I had to edit my posting to say ... This is the 3-way cock drain for the radiator too!


----------



## Mark Mahoney (Oct 2, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> I have the complete YM336 Parts Manual. Just have not formatted it yet to upload into the MANUAL section here under CUT Tractors.
> 
> It's late in my time zone. I'll read the follow ups on Thursday.


Thanks, very helpful!


----------



## Mark Mahoney (Oct 2, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> See the images I had posted. I had to edit my posting to say ... This is the 3-way cock drain for the radiator too!


Got it! Makes sense,


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Mark, do you have any manual for the tractor?


----------



## Mark Mahoney (Oct 2, 2019)

No bmaverick, I do not.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Mark Mahoney said:


> No bmaverick, I do not.


I'll see what I can do to get a 'cleaned' PDF copy up in the MANUALS section here in the forums. There are a dozen Yanmar manuals there right now, just not the YM336 yet. At one time, the YMGroup on Yahoo/Geocities had a whole bunch. With the new group owner/moderator, they went missing. Plus, that group is very inactive much of the time. BUT, searching their archive message boards is a wealth of info. That's how I can help folks here who visit this forum. 

Sadly it seems these days, getting anything as a manual is not free anymore.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Mark, wouldn't allow me to upload here, said file to big, I sent it to your email.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> Mark, wouldn't allow me to upload here, said file to big, I sent it to your email.


OK, I'll have 2 of them to work on.  

Is it as big as the YM2610? That one is huge.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

OK, I've upload the YM336 Parts Manual. 

https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ym336d-3t84a-parts-manual.157/ 

I've got a PM out to Winston about the other manual.


----------



## Mark Mahoney (Oct 2, 2019)

Wow that is so nice of you. Thank you very much bmaverick!!


----------



## Mark Mahoney (Oct 2, 2019)

winston said:


> Mark, wouldn't allow me to upload here, said file to big, I sent it to your email.


Thank you Winston!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Mark Mahoney said:


> Thank you Winston!


LOL. I thought Winston was sending it to me. 

I have software now to compress PDF files when saving them. The YM336 Parts Manual was 19Mb and it was able to reduce it to just under 8Mb. 

Best of all, the software is FREEEEEEEEEEE. 

I have a YM2610 Parts Manual Winston had sent to me in paper format. I've scanned it, but I've been going page-by-page cleaning the diagrams and making sure each part number is readable. Once done, I'll stitch the whole thing together in PDF and then do the compression before uploading here. 

I've recently found a Yanmar parts/engine re-builder who has posted ALL the Yanmar engines ever made and what machines these engines go into. Needless to say, I've found 3 more tractors with the YMXXX market machines with the 3T80 engine. Very cool.


----------



## Ed Murner (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi all, I have been a member of a few different Yanmar forums, but I am new to this one. I saw Mark's post on the radiator drain/line. So do you all believe that this 3 way cock is just to ease draining of the radiator? If so, like Mark was asking, can I just by-pass it? 
I am in the midst of going over my YM336D to, hopefully, solve a bogging down and dying problem. I started off by replacing all filters, fuel lines and have just gotten my radiator back after being re-cored. I attempted to remove the 3 way cock valve so I could clean it up and ended up bending the horizontal outlet. 
Eventually, I will replace it, but so I can test out the "new" radiator, do you think just going from the radiator to the block is OK?
Thanks for any input, Ed


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes, it is made for draining. No problem with bypassing it.


----------



## Ed Murner (Sep 19, 2020)

Thanks Winston. I don't want to change anything that will hurt this project. This tractor has been good for 36 years, I hope to keep it that way.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ed Murner said:


> Thanks Winston. I don't want to change anything that will hurt this project. This tractor has been good for 36 years, I hope to keep it that way.


Ed, another Yanmar group to join is here - > https://yanmar-tractor-owners.groups.io 

We moved from Yahoo Groups to GroupsIO. Lots of info on our resource page for your YM336.


----------



## Ed Murner (Sep 19, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> Ed, another Yanmar group to join is here - > https://yanmar-tractor-owners.groups.io
> 
> We moved from Yahoo Groups to GroupsIO. Lots of info on our resource page for your YM336.


bmaverick, Thanks. I will check it out now.
Ed


----------

